# Changes in skin color HELP!



## ChrisJohan (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guys i'm kind of new to the forum, or as i might say a beginner in having tortoise as a pet, i just have a few questions about the changes in my sulcata's skin color, when i first got him from his previous owner, his arms, and legs and tail is pure yellow nice looking and clean. Since i started taking care of him i have him outdoor from maybe 9 am to about 4 pm, then i bring him back inside to his gex, i dont know what happened, but after time, his skin just darkens like it's filthy, his neck is still yellow though. I tried brushing his skin with a soft toothbrush and some water, but it didnt make that much change. What should i do to get his yellow skin back? And can i use a liquid soap to clean him? If yes any suggestion on the kind of soap?
Sorry if the same question have already been asked


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 10, 2013)

A picture paints a thousand words. Could you post a photo please.

Do not use soap. It sounds like natural ageing/grubbiness. Soaking helps to loosen grime, but the skin darkens naturally with age too.


----------



## ra94131 (Jan 10, 2013)

Same thing happened with mine and he seems healthy as can be. Pretty sure it can be attributed to dirt, UV exposure, age, or some combination thereof. Doesn't worry me in the slightest; I'm sure your little guy is just fine.

If it's purely aesthetics you're worried about, I can't help you there.


----------



## ChrisJohan (Jan 11, 2013)

Here he is, my little guy  
I know i shouldnt worry about it as long as he eatsand he's active. Just thought it'd be nice to have my little guy looking clean and hygienic like he used to


----------



## cherylim (Jan 12, 2013)

How did the old owner keep him? This could be a sign that you're giving him BETTER care, so don't go worrying about it.

I purchased Emrys from a pet shop, where he was living in a small tank with three other tortoises and had no water and a very thin layer of sand. Since living with me he's been getting time outside with sunlight where possible, has been living in soil and has had constant access to water. Even in a year, the difference was remarkable. I've been digging through my photo collection as I write this, to find the picture that will best show you the difference - his one-year comparison from the day I got him to the same day a year later. Here it is:






Like you, I thought the light, clean yellow was lovely at first. Now, I've come to really appreciate the darker skin. It's a sign of a healthy tortoise.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 12, 2013)

ChrisJohan said:


> Here he is, my little guy
> I know i shouldnt worry about it as long as he eatsand he's active. Just thought it'd be nice to have my little guy looking clean and hygienic like he used to



That's definitely dirt. How often do you soak him? I think if being soaked daily, the dirt is pretty easy to remove with sprayed water, but if left for several days, then it might stay there. That's the experience I have with my torts so far.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 12, 2013)

I bath my 23 month old Sulcata everyday. Thats not to say you should, but it don't hurt. Plus I like to keep my boy clean.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 12, 2013)

Soaking will shift loose dirt.

DO NOT USE SOAP.

But do keep in mind that skin darkens naturally with age.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Jan 12, 2013)

I couldn't agree more with cherylim.

I have a Redfoot that I got at a pet shop. He was kept on pellets that turned to dust. When I got him his coloring was beautiful. He quickly got darker looking after I started keeping him in peat moss and cypress mulch. So I think it's just a sign of you keeping him better than how he was kept before. Never use soap. I once used dawn dish soap on my redfoots belly to get some stuck poop off. They use dawn to clean the turtles, ducks and birds in oil spills. Our local aquarium uses it too. Aside from that I've never used it and wouldn't, especially on the skin. It's really not necessary. My tortoise was out with me one day when it started to rain. I finished up what I was doing and we came inside. That was the cleanest he's gotten since the pet shop and after a few days he was dirty again. They look so pretty clean but they're tortoises and will just get dirty again  You can try soaking but that doesn't always work the best. Dirt can give them added character, lol


----------

